# ghost falls



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

anybody know where the trailhead is located


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

The trailhead starts at the upper corner canyon road. 
Here is a link: 
http://liveandthrivewaterfallhikes.blog ... -utah.html


----------

